# York Rite and Scottish Rite



## bashkim (Jul 7, 2019)

A lodge of my country recently changed from Scottish to York Rite. What is the difference  between them?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

May I ask the grand lodge name, and if they only changed ritual, or obedience?


----------



## bashkim (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello sir,
I am from Albania, I am not part of the lodge but am checking different lodges and a month ago I read that the Grand Lodge of Albania (placed in the capital Tirana) changed from Scottish to York Rite. In the text that the lodge posted they explained also the reasons but i did not undestood really.

Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

I wonder if there may be some misunderstanding to translation of the masonic nomenclature. The grand lodge of Albania suffered a loss of recognition by many European GLs (to include UGLE). See https://www.freemasonrytoday.com/ug...nd-lodge-of-albania-withdrawal-of-recognition

A lodge works a ritual, or rite. Some grand lodges only allow one rite, or ritual. Others allow lodges to choose the ritual. It would be unusual for a grand lodge to change the rituals worked by all lodges,  even noting the GL of Albania is quite small. Thus, I wonder if this has to do with the recognition of the grand lodge.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 7, 2019)

So, since they lost recognition they are able to change their Rite? I mean in the official page they state that now they are part of the York Rite. See https://grandlodge-albania.org/index.php/blog/


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 7, 2019)

Ahh. No, this indicates that an appendant body, or side order, Royal Arch Masonry, had been authorized to work in that jurisdiction. Many (most)  jurisdictions have Scottish Rite and Royal Arch Masonry.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jul 8, 2019)

Their address is in Nw York. WHats up with that?


----------



## bashkim (Jul 8, 2019)

I really dont know much. I am researching the last 1 year for Freemasonry and there is many questions regarding the Lodges in my country, i really dont know whats going on.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 8, 2019)

bashkim said:


> I really dont know much. I am researching the last 1 year for Freemasonry and there is many questions regarding the Lodges in my country, i really dont know whats going on.


I think it is time for you to stop trying to "research" Freemasonry using the Internet as it doesn't really work that way, mainly because as a non-Mason you will never understand what is going on when you read things. The best thing that you can do is to approach a Lodge where you live and ask them how to join.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 8, 2019)

The reason why am still researching on the internet and talking to people like you or the other honored memebers of this site is in order for me at least to understand couple of things so i know what i am looking to. I dont know any Mason personally and i really dont know what are the criteria to join a Lodge.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 8, 2019)

As I said, you’re never going to understand until you are talking face to face with a Freemason. However, if you want to go on wasting your time that is your call, good luck with it.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome, bashkim.  Freemasonry is, in many ways, a complex network of organisations.  I see no problem with researching on the internet, per se, **but** it's important to bear in mind that (1) there's a lot of wrong information available, and (2) if you discover the secrets and the content of the rites, it can spoil the experience of joining.  Before I joined, I did a lot of reading and research, but I was always careful about the sources I used, and I avoided reading the rituals. 

If you're interested in joining, it should be possible to contact your Grand Lodge via the internet, and they will point you towards real-life masons whom you can meet and ask questions to.  It is unfortunate that the GL of Albania has had its recognition suspended by the UGLE, but this appears to be based on a territorial dispute with the Serbian GL, rather than on questions of "regularity" (i.e., standard practice), which could make it a little easier to work out. 

The terms York Rite and Scottish Rite* generally refer to "appendant bodies" or "side orders" – additional degrees and rituals  – that can be joined after becoming a Master Mason.  They add to the experience and are not mutually exclusive.  Although I can't read Albanian, the picture on the website you've shown us appears to be some sort of authorisation for York Rite degrees (specifically the Holy Royal Arch) to happen in Albania. 

--
* It's actually more complex with Scottish Rite, but for your purposes, this definition should be fine.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 9, 2019)

Good morning from Albania William! Thank you so much for your kind answer. 
Regarding my research and my readings, am very careful with it and i take nothing for granted. I never checked the rituals cause also other people told me to not to do so in order to not ruin my experience if i join. 
What i would like to know is about the criteria that someone should fulfill in order to join a lodge. I wiil appreciate it if you give just an idea.
Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## bro.william (Jul 9, 2019)

To join a regular lodge, you need the following:  

You must believe in a Supreme Being.  (It does not matter which religion, as long as you are not an atheist.) 
You must be asking to join of your own free will.  You should not be joining because someone pressured you.   
You must be a man. 
You must meet the age requirement of your Grand Lodge. 
You will need to be recommended by two Freemasons who are members of the lodge you're asking to join.  

Because you've said you don't know any Masons, this is why it's a good idea to be in contact with your GL or local lodge.  Once they get to know you, someone will be happy to recommend you.  

At some point you will be interviewed ("investigated", in Masonic terms).  They will want to confirm the above and *may* also ask 

what your purposes are for asking to join.
if you understand that you're not allowed to join for the purpose of financial profit.  
if you're a person of good character.
if you've ever had any trouble with the law.
(if you're married) how your wife and family feel about you joining. 
if you're a member of any other fraternal organisation
if you can afford the annual subscription / dues.  

All of this sounds like a lot, but I can assure you that these interviews are friendly, and that the interviewers are hoping it will go well.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you so much for your time William. 
I will also ask your opinion on something: The withdrawl of the recognition by UGLE to the GL of Albania due to the Kosovo - Serbia conflict doesn't seem like a political reason? (if this question is inapropriate am really sorry in advance)


----------



## bro.william (Jul 9, 2019)

I am sure that, for Albanians and Serbians, the matter feels very political.  The history of religious and political divisions in Kosovo goes back centuries, and there is strong feeling.  You will know better than I do how complex it is.  I'm sure it is not easy for Albanians and Serbs to sit in a lodge together in Kosovo.  

However, the UGLE's only concern is jurisdiction, and this is not a matter of taking sides in a religious/political conflict.  

There is a principle in regular freemasonry that there should be only one Grand Lodge for each territory, with authority for all the lodges.  There are exceptions to these rules, but those are either negotiated or else they arose by historical accident that made sense at the time.  (In this respect, it's sort of like the Catholic Church or Orthodox Church:  there is only one diocese, with one Bishop, for every territory; and a Bishop does not intervene in the business of his neighbour; where there are exceptions, there is a reason that is understood and accepted by everyone.)  

The problem here appears to be that the GL of Serbia already covered the territory of Kosovo, and the GL of Albania has come in from outside that jurisdiction and chartered its own lodges without asking or negotiating.  I can see any number of reasons why that might have happened.  But the UGLE's ruling is not about the "why"; it's about whether the **actions taken by the GL of Albania in response to the "why"** are appropriate.  

For what it's worth, I'm sorry about this, and I know it's unpleasant, and I very much hope that matters can be worked out.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 9, 2019)

Now i clearly understand! I asked many about this matter and none answered to me including the GL of my country. 
You are very kind, thank you so much again!


----------



## bro.william (Jul 9, 2019)

My pleasure.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 9, 2019)

bro.william said:


> I am sure that, for Albanians and Serbians, the matter feels very political.  The history of religious and political divisions in Kosovo goes back centuries, and there is strong feeling.  You will know better than I do how complex it is.  I'm sure it is not easy for Albanians and Serbs to sit in a lodge together in Kosovo.
> 
> However, the UGLE's only concern is jurisdiction, and this is not a matter of taking sides in a religious/political conflict.
> 
> ...


And, I would add, Albania reportedly gave an agreement not to put lodges there. Then, when  it was found they did, the covertly opened another lodge. When the representative of that GL was confronted, he didn’t deny the agreement, but would only state it was minuted.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 10, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> And, I would add, Albania reportedly gave an agreement not to put lodges there. Then, when  it was found they did, the covertly opened another lodge. When the representative of that GL was confronted, he didn’t deny the agreement, but would only state it was minuted.


 
I really dont know how to feel about what they did. I mean they agreed not to open other Lodges in Kosovo but they later they did. Irresponsible I would say.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> I think it is time for you to stop trying to "research" Freemasonry using the Internet as it doesn't really work that way, mainly because as a non-Mason you will never understand what is going on when you read things.


Very true! A non-Mason cruising the internet for info on Masonry is liable to end up thinking that we are in cahoots with the shape shifting lizard aliens trying to take over the world, lol.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 20, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Very true! A non-Mason cruising the internet for info on Masonry is liable to end up thinking that we are in cahoots with the shape shifting lizard aliens trying to take over the world, lol.



Hello, the purpose that i read some stuff on the internet is not to pre-judge since conspiracy theories are not my favourite 
From the things that i read i chose only few to give my time for. Moreover, i really dont know what is going on with the lodges in my country.


----------

